# wifi N/d ipad 2



## Aglaglo (3 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,
suite a une absence de trois jours sur mon ipad, impossible de me connecter a la wifi . j'ai donc fais des recherches et essayez plusieurs solutions . 

dans les informations la wi fi est marqué N/d . 

le bluetooth ne fonctionne plus non plus . 

J'en ai conclu que c'était un problème matériel et ai changer la nappe wifi . toujours rien . 

j'ai effectué une restauration via Itunes .. Toujours rien . 

Je ne sais plus quoi faire . 


Merci


----------



## Aglaglo (4 Avril 2015)

up


----------

